# Whos going to the Fall ECLSTS ??????????



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, No one has said boo hoo yet as to if they were going to the show.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Not me, to far to drive and I have no extra money. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope... too many other irons in the fire


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well have a booth their. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick;

I'd like to visit, but just changed jobs within the same company. Can't get the time off this fall. I'm hoping maybe next year. We'll see.

I'll make the Spring show, as usual.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I will be there both days. Always a great show.
Paul


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Same weekend as Marty's get together. I know where I will be.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

No can do this time. See ya in the Spring.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

On a Friday? Nope, I cannot get the time off work and spent all my money here anyway or at least trying to if the bank would cooperate. If they'd move the show to a SATURDAY & Sunday I could make it. This Friday & short Saturday crap is nuts. They'd be clsoing by the time I got there on Saturday. 

Chas


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be at Marty's! (I still think it's a bad idea to try and do a Fall show as well!) For those of you on the east coast that can't get to Nebraska....have fun!


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

This shows lookin pritty sucky again, Based on the vendors list and the club hall doesnt seem to be shaping up well. Last years show wasnt that good for the 6 hour ride i have and based on this thread this year is not looking to good this either. May be the last fall show at york if things dont pick up.
Johnn


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To far for me also and besides I'll be in Michigan visiting grand kids.








You luck out Marty also.







Later RJD


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll be ther for sure! 
Got some fantastic deals at last years show. It's not as packed as the spring show (god I hated the stroller nuts runing into you every 5 seconds like they have some sort of god given right of way) and everyone has more time to actualy chat and answer your questions. It's nice to go to a show where there are acutally G scale stuff everywhere not just a couple stuffed in a corner.

I dont understand why people would bad mouth one of the few G scale only shows rather than support it and build it up. It's not like they have them every week and there are tons to choose from. Just about every single other train show you go to has almost zero G scale stuff at them.

Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OK Good news i can free up a day to attend, Most likely Saturday as it will be a one day BONZI run again with some freinds. I will be wearing a orange Harley Sweat shirt if anyone wishs to meet up with us. We will also be heading down to the RR Museum in Strausburg for a quicky look around as i havent been there in 10 years should be a fun day. Looking forward to meeting up with some of you and i think it should be a good low key show. Please save me some of those show cars.................


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Those are on the top of my list, $50 for a new tank car with metal wheels is an excellent deal. 
I am buying 4 for sure maybe 8 if I can get over the duplicate number thing  

Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Dont worry about the # thing, only one to ever know is you. im in for in for 30 if budjet will allow............


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

7 Days to go, do you have your to buy lists made ??????????????????????


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I had mine finished a few times, BUT my wife keeps finding them









Ron


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

My list is done. can you tell me if this would be a worth while show to attend ? Not so good last year for all the driving i did.... And im not bashing just saying.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Johnn on 17 Sep 2010 06:35 PM 
My list is done. can you tell me if this would be a worth while show to attend ? Not so good last year for all the driving i did.... And im not bashing just saying.

Well I guess it depends on what it is your looking for at a show and how far away you live. 
I personally go to this show to Buy Trains and Train stuff and to see all the new stuff that is coming out. Compared to all the other shows is this area, as far as G-scale is concerned, its the Best by far, with the exception of this shows spring version (which for me is way to crowded to get any real shopping done AND another 6 months away) Most all other shows have next to no G-scale presence whatsoever. Also remember the golden rule of bargain shopping, CASH is King. 

I only live about a hour and a half away, so distance is not an issue. I personally am not one to travel great distances for a train show (for shopping) because if you figure in the cost/time of travel into the costs of what your buying your not saving anything, in fact your spending much more compared to buying it online or at your local shop.

The only time I would travel great distances, is to attend the Garden Railroad Conventions. I like going to them to see all the different layouts and to attend the seminar's and events at them, which for me is their primary focus. The shopping is by far secondary for me at the conventions. 

Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Gettin close, im so lookin forward to talkin to the Uncle Lewy.............. Naaaaaaaaaaa just Scott.


----------



## tbar (Jan 26, 2009)

nope...good spring trips for me


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Was considering going to Marty's but decidedon the ECLSTS as a bunch of friends of ours will be at the ECLSTS. Gives my wife a chance to get together with friends. 
LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well the truck is packed, went to bank and got cash, printed out my .....ARISTO CRAFT FORUM MEMBER BADGE............ And a few Adult Drinks as im not driving







See all the Hudson Valley Large Scalers at the show.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday. You can find me over at the live steam tracks boiling water. 

Scott


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If the people with the dollhouse figures are there, would somebody mind looking for the set with 3 little girls jumping rope?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, I will be leaving the show early on Friday but will be there all day on Saturday. I am with the Boston Inner City Garden RR group. BTW, Ozark Miniatures is here and I saw some great prices on items. 
LAO


----------

